# Seminar in Greenfield Mass 2/08



## wongfeihung (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi all,

J. Richard Roy will be teaching a Modern Arnis seminar on Saturday, 2/08/03 from 1-4pm at the J. R. Roy Martial Arts Studio in Greenfield Massachusetts.

For more information, please visit www.jrroy.com

Thanks! My best,
Travis Roy


----------



## modarnis (Jan 26, 2003)

Knowing Richard is too humble to shamelessly self promote, I will do it for him.  He is one of the best teachers of martial arts I have ever had the pleasure of training with.  His energy and enthusiasm are second to none.

His twist on Modern Arnis draws from his background in karate and chinese internal arts.  He has impeccable footwork and sensitivity.

He is highly experienced at running seminars and camps.  He goes out of his way to assure each person has fun and learns something.

Regards,

Brett


----------



## modarnis (Feb 9, 2003)

As expected, Master Richard Roy conducted an interesting Modern Arnis Seminar Saturday.  The twenty participants ranging from arnis neophytes to veteran players worked single sinawali all afternoon.

Master Roy drew heavily from his internal arts background in presenting material familiar to most of the participants in a new light.  He emphasized the circular nature of the drill, its relation to figure 8's and the importance of footwork.

Much of the seminar focused on the crucial link between upper and lower body in the execution of techniques.  He further emphasized practice in larger movements with deeper stances to enhance the health benefits of arnis practice.

His progression through the exercises and the running commentary were carefully thought through.  He emphasized concepts of perception and awareness as they relate to the mastery and interpretation of specific movements.

I would highly recommend training with Richard Roy if you are afforded with the opportunity.  His plan is to run a seminar in each of the four seasons.  He indicated that mid may would likely be the next time frame.  Look on Jrroy.com or modernarnis.net for details

Regards,

Brett


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 10, 2003)

Brett,

Sounds like a very interesting seminar by JR Roy, particularly with regard to the emphasis on connecting the lower and the upper body in arnis practice. What caught my eye was the fact that JR Roy had chosen single sinawali as the theme for the seminar. Guro Dan McConnell also emphasized the single sinawali theme for most of his seminar as well, both stick and empty handed. He spent the last portion of the seminar on basic Arnis ground work for the newbies in the audience.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns


----------



## modarnis (Feb 12, 2003)

J.R. Roy will be hosting his spring Modern Arnis Seminar on May 10th from 1pm to 4pm at his Greenfield MA studio.

For more info:

http://www.jrroy.com/arnisseminar.html


Plenty of lead time, so mark your calenders


----------



## wongfeihung (Feb 15, 2003)

Brett, 

Thanks for the kind words, seminar review, and the event post! 

My best,
Travis


----------

